# Grain Storage, whats your solution?



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Well after lots of hard work and waiting Logan will finaly be coming home the end of this month. I am SOO excited my boy will be right outside my door and I get to see him every morning and night :happydance:

Sooo iv started preparing for the arrival of mr Logan and was gonna head out tonight to buy some garbage containers for his vast variety of feed (he eats better then i do!!) I used to use the plastic rubber maid garbage cans when I had my minis before and they worked great. Kept everything clean, grain off the floor and the mice out of my grain. They were bit of a pain to fill up but other then that i loved them.

Was wondering if any body else does something different?? Would love to see how every once else does it.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I keep my guys' grain in metal trash can - each one can hold 150 lbs (3 bags). Then the haystretcher & beet pulp is kept in rubbermaid containers, which do not show any signs of damage from mice (but then again, we have 2 barn cats who are excellent mousers!).


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

We use metal trash cans with a d ring bunjie cord over the top. The bunjie keeps the lids on should a horse gain unauthorized access. I used plastic before, but the rats would chew holes in them.


----------



## lilbit11011 (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm afraid I do the same thing you do. I have plastic trash cans for my feed, treats, ect.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have the rectangular, long, low Rubbermaid containers. No rats to chew them to pieces, since I have barn cats who do a great job of keeping vermin out of the barn. :wink:

They hold 100 lbs of feed each, so since I usually buy 200 lbs at a time, they work great.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Galvenized metal trash cans. Easy to clean between grain loads, small critter proof, weather/wet proof, dummy proof proof (mostly) and with the addition of tie down strap, racoon and farm critter proof.

Gave one to a friend of mine for her birthday as she used the tote tubs and had constant problems with her animals getting loose in the barh getting into the feed. Tried my best tell her the cost of a can was way cheaper than twice yearly vet visits to save her animals, but she never listened. Stubborn soul that she is, was tickled pink with the can for a gift.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> I have the rectangular, long, low Rubbermaid containers. No rats to chew them to pieces, since I have barn cats who do a great job of keeping vermin out of the barn. :wink:
> 
> They hold 100 lbs of feed each, so since I usually buy 200 lbs at a time, they work great.



Lol Exactly this..


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Plus, they're easy to fill, unlike the taller containers. There's a reason my middle name is NOT Grace! :wink:

Mine have the locking lids, not just the snap on ones. I don't worry about raccoons/possums/skunks trying to get in them, as they prefer cat food over horse feed.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

And they are easier to get all of the feed out each time before adding more..I hated picking up a metal trash can to get half a scoop out of the bottom...I have the lids that all four sides have a flip up snap. We don't really have a critter problem with the dogs and um, guns..but I have used the tubs with just the press down and click lids..I don't like those, as much as I loathe rats, I feel terrible when a baby rat falls in a tub or bucket and freezes to death..So I always baby rat proof everything.. Sister is a rat stomper, and I scoop them up and run away with it and take it away to let it go.. I know! It's awful..


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

I have the 13 gallon (I think...) Plastic rubbermaid bins, too. But mine don't have lids, I leave them open. All of them are inside of a big wooden grain bin, and THAT has a lid. It fits 4 of the rubbermaid containers all side by side. They might be 30 gallons now that I think about it. I can barely reach the bottom of them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

We use a metal trash can for rice bran and a plastic rubbermaid for beet pulp.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I love love love my old deep freezer. I can store 4 bags of grain in there and no rodent can penetrate it. Also it was free, we like free:thumbsup:!


----------



## BarrelRacer95 (Jan 9, 2012)

I use an old deep freezer. We took it and drilled boards to seperate the diferent grains. But iy seals and is big great storage for grain.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I am a fan of these bins at the moment.

Suncast Stacking Recycling Bins, 2-Bin Value Pack - Walmart.com


----------

